# Angel Guide für Holland



## FabWeb (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,  

Ich selber komme aus NRW und suche nach einem schönen neuen Angelplatz im Grenzgebiet und etwas drüber hinaus. Angel tue ich stehts vom Land aus auf Raubfisch, ab uns zu auch Karpfen ! Ausserdem bevorzuge ich es an einem See zu angeln... 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Geheimtipps verraten könntet oder zu mindestens ein paar gute Angelplätze !! 

Lg Fabian


----------



## FabWeb (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angel Guide für Holland*

Ich habe meine besten Erfahrungen in Hilversum gesammelt... Möchte aber unbedingt mal den platz wechseln... Gibts es in Arnheim und umgebung gute angelplätze ?? und wie sieht es in Venlo aus ??


----------



## scotishpike (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angel Guide für Holland*

Hallo Fabian,

in Venlo kenne ich leider keine gute Seen, mein Angelrevier ist südlich von Roermond bei Wessem (siehe Link)

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...sb&biw=1280&bih=709&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Hier gibt es viele schöne Seen an denen du auch mit dem Auto bis ans Ufer kommst. Zu fangen sind hier neben schönen Weißfischen natürlich auch gute Barsche und Zander.
Beste Grüße

Scotishpike


----------

